# Suggest a good LED TV for budget of INR 35K



## windchimes (Jun 30, 2013)

Guys,

Would like to buy a new LED TV - the best one that can fit in for INR 35k. The only consideration is it should be 32' ( or 41') , should have excellent picture quality and sound quality. Can you suggest a best model for this price?

Secondly have seen online sites offering much cheaper prices, probably because they import from outside India.  How safe it is to buy them since many give only seller's warranty?


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 30, 2013)

First of all don't buy a TV with seller warranty because I have seen many cases where there arrives a problem in the panel and it needs to get replaced and that costs a boom.
If any of your friend or relative is coming from Dubai then you can get one from there as Samsung is giving international warranty on their sets in Dubai which is valid in India.
Apart from that you can look out for Samsung 32F5100 or 32F5500


----------



## Minion (Jul 4, 2013)

get this Philips 32PFL6357/V7
or 
Samsung 32f5000


----------



## suyash_123 (Jul 5, 2013)

if you can increase your budget then i will suggest for LG smart TV .. its awesome ....

LG 3D LED 32 Inches TV 32LM6410 Price

it is smart tv + 3D + (2D to 3D up-scaling) + 1080p + HD Up scaling (lower resolution picutre is upscale , so it is not grainy),
air mouse controller + DLNA + Dual Play gaming + 4 3D glasses  etc etc ...

have a Look in your neareast Store for demo . i seen it and it is must Buy 


prices :
LG 3D LED 32 Inches TV 32LM6410 Price in India on Jul 05, 2013 | PriceDekho India


i think it cost 35k to 40 k (not more than 45 k anyway)


----------

